# ATV/POKER trail ride Saturday & Sunday August 4th and 5th



## Franklin hunting club

*Saturday & Sunday August 4th and 5th Ride Start time is 10:00 am **join us on Franklin Hunting club’s 4th annual ATV/POKER trail ride on dirt roads, back roads, New mud pits for Big Trucks and ATV’S and a few new fun places to wash the mud off this year. Ride Starts from our camp house where we will ride the dirt roads of Monroe and Wilcox County for a fun filled day that Saturday Night we will have Karaoke for those that stay the night and want to sing or party around the bomb fire. So come ride with some old friends and maybe meet some new ones along the way and Yes your kids will be just fine for this type of ride but it’s a fairly long ride that will be 5 to 6 hours depending on how long people play around in the new mud pit or swim in the Alabama river on the new rope swing. Donations for the ride will be $20 per person and yes the parking is included in that donation. kids 15 and under will ride for free. We will have grilled hamburgers / hot dogs /etc. /bag chips/ available for you to purchase if you would like to eat. Sign up for the poker run drawing game because you just might be a winner of a large pocket full of money that day. Please come early and get parked we are expecting alot of people so you will need extra time to get parked & unloaded!*
*This is our first year for Camper spots and will be available if you plan to stay all weekend with us Primitive camping spots will be available RSVP ONLY PLEASE - Need more details about the over night camping or what to exspect on the ride? Just CALL** or Text or EMAIL me **Bryan Griffin 850-712-4319 **Leave a massage and I will return your call. **[email protected]*

*Directions to ride starting point: *
*103 County Road 13 Coy, AL 36435** or GPS **31.892267, -87.408933 *
*From Monroeville** - Take Hwy 41 N out of Monroeville Headed towards Camden and for the next 35 minutes or so you will see a lot of hills and curves but just stay on hwy 41 N and you will drive through a few towns one called Franklin and the next one called Hybert on 41 N. You are in Wilcox county now and only 7 minutes away. You will turn Left onto **County Road 8 **directly in front of **AD’S Gas and Grocery **off of Hwy 41 N then go 2 or 3 miles to a four way stop and take a Left and we are 100 yards on the left in a big white house. *
*From Camden** – Take Hwy. 41 South toward Monroeville turn Left onto **County Road 8** directly in front of **AD’S Gas and Grocery** off of Hwy 41 S then go 2 or 3 miles to a four way stop then turn Left and we are 100 yards on the left in a big white house. *


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Will helmets be required?


----------



## Franklin hunting club

*pm sent*

pm sent


----------



## jaster

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Will helmets be required?


???


----------



## archer-1

jaster said:


> ???


pm SENT


----------



## jaster

Thankya, gonna try n swing it. I better get tierod ends ordered. Oh crap, no im not either, that is the weekend of the shark tourney and family fishing rodeo, if irecall??


----------



## Franklin hunting club

I going to try to answer the helmet question a little better? Here we go..... If You come under your own power then you will Ride at your own risk on general public dirt roads. I have no control what the general public does on dirt roads. Hope this helps answer the question but if not call me 850-712-4319 thanks.


----------



## Franklin hunting club

*ATV/POKER trail ride Sat & Sun August 4th and 5th*

*Saturday & Sunday August 4th and 5th Ride Start time is 10:00 am **join us on Franklin Hunting club’s 4th annual ATV/POKER trail ride on dirt roads, back roads, New mud pits for Big Trucks and ATV’S and a few new fun places to wash the mud off this year. Ride Starts from our camp house where we will ride the dirt roads of Monroe and Wilcox County for a fun filled day that Saturday Night we will have Karaoke for those that stay the night and want to sing or party around the bomb fire. So come ride with some old friends and maybe meet some new ones along the way and Yes your kids will be just fine for this type of ride but it’s a fairly long ride that will be 5 to 6 hours depending on how long people play around in the new mud pit or swim in the Alabama river on the new rope swing. Donations for the ride will be $20 per person and yes the parking is included in that donation. kids 15 and under will ride for free. We will have grilled hamburgers / hot dogs /etc. /bag chips/ available for you to purchase if you would like to eat. Sign up for the poker run drawing game because you just might be a winner of a large pocket full of money that day. Please come early and get parked we are expecting alot of people so you will need extra time to get parked & unloaded!*
*This is our first year for Camper spots and will be available if you plan to stay all weekend with us Primitive camping spots will be available RSVP ONLY PLEASE - Need more details about the over night camping or what to exspect on the ride? Just CALL** or Text or EMAIL me **Bryan Griffin 850-712-4319 **Leave a massage and I will return your call. **[email protected]*

*Directions to ride starting point: *
*103 County Road 13 Coy, AL 36435** or GPS **31.892267, -87.408933 *
*From Monroeville** - Take Hwy 41 N out of Monroeville Headed towards Camden and for the next 35 minutes or so you will see a lot of hills and curves but just stay on hwy 41 N and you will drive through a few towns one called Franklin and the next one called Hybert on 41 N. You are in Wilcox county now and only 7 minutes away. You will turn Left onto **County Road 8 **directly in front of **AD’S Gas and Grocery **off of Hwy 41 N then go 2 or 3 miles to a four way stop and take a Left and we are 100 yards on the left in a big white house. *
*From Camden** – Take Hwy. 41 South toward Monroeville turn Left onto **County Road 8** directly in front of **AD’S Gas and Grocery** off of Hwy 41 S then go 2 or 3 miles to a four way stop then turn Left and we are 100 yards on the left in a big white house. *


----------



## Franklin hunting club

*Franklin Hunting club’s 4th annual ATV/POKER trail ride*

*Franklin Hunting club’s 4th annual ATV/POKER trail ride*


----------



## Franklin hunting club

*Franklin Hunting club’s 4th annual ATV/POKER trail ride*

*Franklin Hunting club’s 4th annual ATV/POKER trail ride*


----------



## Franklin hunting club

This is going to be a fun *dust free* ride this weekend due to all the rain we are getting on our roads. Tell your friends


----------



## Franklin hunting club

*Atv ride this weekend*

*Rain or shine** Saturday & Sunday August 4th and 5th Ride Start time is 10:00 am…………. TELL YOUR FRIENDS.*



*This is our Once a year fund raiser ride we do for our hunting club where the money we raise goes towards helping make improvements for the hunting club year after year….. We have a FUN ride route set up this year and should make for a **nice and muddy dust free ride this weekend due to all the good rain we have got lately. Call for details.... Thanks Bryan Griffin Cell **1-850-712-4319*


*WE HAVE**:*
*Place for you to wash off and change after ride.*
*Food is available at the start and end of the ride*
*T shirts for sale*
*Jack pot 50/50 Money Drawing*
*Free ATV Towing services If you break down*
*New Truck/ ATV Mud bog pit to play in on ride*
*Shallow Creeks you can drive up if you like*
*New rope swing going into the Big Alabama River*
*Free Primitive Camping Spots*
*Karaoke Saturday Night at camp *


----------



## Plinker

I only have a street legal dirt bike. 
Would I be allowed to sign up and ride too?
Got a few buddies that may want to attend also if allowed.

Know there will be mud and in some places LOTS,,,,,are there go-arounds on the really deep mud holes?
(as best as you can recollect)

Thanks


----------



## Franklin hunting club

Plinker said:


> I only have a street legal dirt bike.
> Would I be allowed to sign up and ride too?
> Got a few buddies that may want to attend also if allowed.
> 
> Know there will be mud and in some places LOTS,,,,,are there go-arounds on the really deep mud holes?
> (as best as you can recollect)
> 
> Thanks


 
*I think you would be just fine because You only have to get in the deep mud if you want to. Our dirt roads can get a little slick after a rain so that's your call on your driving skills, but normally your dirt bike would be ok to ride but please remember we dont haul butt on our ride. It's slow and laid back with several stops along the way to Laugh and watch folks get down and muddy...lol.*


*Rain or shine** Saturday & Sunday August 4th and 5th Ride Start time is 10:00 am…………. TELL YOUR FRIENDS.*



*This is our Once a year fund raiser ride we do for our hunting club where the money we raise goes towards helping make improvements for the hunting club year after year….. We have a FUN ride route set up this year and should make for a **nice and muddy dust free ride this weekend due to all the good rain we have got lately. Call for details.... Thanks Bryan Griffin Cell **1-850-712-4319*


*WE HAVE**:*
*Place for you to wash off and change after ride.*
*Food is available at the start and end of the ride*
*T shirts for sale*
*Jack pot 50/50 Money Drawing*
*Free ATV Towing services If you break down*
*New Truck/ ATV Mud bog pit to play in on ride*
*Shallow Creeks you can drive up if you like*
*New rope swing going into the Big Alabama River*
*Free Primitive Camping Spots*
*Karaoke Saturday Night at camp *


----------



## Franklin hunting club

Bump


----------



## Franklin hunting club

Rain or shine....

Should have some really good pictures to post on Monday of next week.:thumbup:


----------



## Plinker

Pictures makes that ride look like lots of fun.

Your hunting club is smart for doing this. 
With hunting dues/property lease getting more and more expensive, this is a good way to earn money for your hunting club. :thumbsup:

Hope to be able to ride with yawwl sunday!

*If *you spot this









fella there,introduce yourself to him.

I'll be making pictures too and will post them here.


----------



## Plinker

Couldn't come at the last minute.

Riding buddy had to back out and didn't want to be the only bike there.

Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## Franklin hunting club

*ATV RIDE Pictures*

ATV RIDE Pictures


----------



## Franklin hunting club

*ATV RIDE Pictures*

ATV RIDE Pictures


----------



## jaster

Looks lke it was a good ride!


----------



## Franklin hunting club

jaster said:


> Looks lke it was a good ride!


The ride is always a good time:thumbup:


----------



## Plinker

Good times!

Enjoyed the pictures also.

Does your club also organize a ride in late spring when hunting season is over?

Could you or someone in your club possibly lead a ride on a enduro type motorcycle on public access dirt roads for a few riders,,,,for a fee?

Thanks!


----------



## Franklin hunting club

Plinker said:


> Good times!
> 
> Enjoyed the pictures also. Thanks
> 
> Does your club also organize a ride in late spring when hunting season is over? Sorry only once a year.
> 
> Could you or someone in your club possibly lead a ride on a enduro type motorcycle on public access dirt roads for a few riders,,,,for a fee?
> 
> As fun as it would be my schedule is pretty full with hunting club duties as president along with many other duties at to many locations at this time. Check with me around May of next year and we can plan a small privite 40-80 mile ride on dirt roads if interested.
> Thanks!


Cheers Bryan


----------



## Plinker

Sounds good Bryan!

Best wishes for this years hunting season.

Tony


----------



## whitetailwarrior

hate that i missed out on this ride again, but had to take kids to gainesville again how many other rides do yall do during the year


----------



## archer-1

Once a year so far...


----------

